# Ober and French alpine cross????



## Brendenanderson04 (Jun 7, 2021)

I was wondering if the two great personalities of the obers and French alpine could come together to give you a goat of about 200 pounds,and 36 inches at the shoulders,with a gentle,strong,hard working,easy to train friendliness?,I feel as tho these two breeds could make a perfect pack goat under the assumption that the baby would come out with a good general personality of both goats ,Thoughts?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Damfino I bet can advise on this


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

i think i saw an episode on here where he says he has that cross check out packgoats.com



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjMKhr8fuwnO0mjnehbPlpA


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ober/Alpine crosses are fairly common among packgoats. They're both nice breeds for packing, and crosses are quite popular among working goat enthusiasts. Obviously on an individual level there are no guarantees that every promising cross will result in outstanding offspring, but in general you can't go too far wrong with Ober/Alpine.


----------



## stut8500 (Jun 6, 2020)

Reviving this thread to say I have an ober alpline. Issue I have seen (which is anecdotal of course so feel free to dispute it) is they tend to usually be on the smaller side. Filling out at the 165-180 instead of the 200+.


----------

